# coleman powermate generator



## cajunh2s

hey guys 

question here.....with the recent hurricanes we had roll through louisiana 
a friend of mine fried his generator.....a neighbor supposed to have run a extra extension cord to his generator and overloaded it.....witness say they seen sparks coming from the generator part....just before it went down... 

i was by there today...and told him i'd try to find some info out on it...but i'm having trouble.....the info i have is 

its a coleman powermate generator 8 hp 4000 watts 
s/n 193666 
model 454002 
watts 4000 
amps 33.4 / 16.7 
hz 60 
phase 1 

i'm finding stuff on the internet saying powermate is bankrupt 
so do you guys know if parts can be had for this generator...or is it a lost cause......i can't even find a manuel or parts list for this model... 
what ya'll think?... 

cajun


----------



## newz7151

http://www.pramac.com/United-States/ie/default.asp

However, the cost of replacing just the gen portion would likely be more than the cost of a new unit.

from the Pramac letter to former Powermate service centers:

"I am sure you are also aware that the warranty with the products produced by Coleman Powermate ended with the bankruptcy. We are not able to accept financial responsibility for those products but will work diligently to provide parts an dtechnical support to make the best of this situation. This is very unfortunate and we appreciate your understanding in this matter"

So, what this boils down to, is that ColemanPowermate products existing in the stores which were produced prior to the bankruptcy are being sold. Now, whether the stores are informing the buyers that the unit has NO WARRANTY, is up to the store.

Find a Powermate dealer in your area or call 1-800-445-1805. Or the PRAMAC regional head office number is 1 770 218 5430.


----------



## paulr44

Coleman is not out of business, Powermate is. They sold that division off years ago.


----------



## cajunh2s

i'm finding stuff on the internet saying powermate is bankrupt 

right thats what i was saying.......i was looking for parts...can't find any for this unit..

so my friend is going to pull the engine and use it for something else
its a shame we couldn't find another generator unit to hook to that engine

if anyone knows of a match number to this generator.....shoot it to me

thanks cajun


----------



## paulr44

Yeah, and they owe the Chinese like 10 million. Generator engines have a tapered crankshaft, and often a unique closure plate (side-cover) and with few exceptions they're not useful in other types of machines.
Paul


----------

